# 3 things in a time capsule on the moon



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

When we finally mess this planet up and all is lost, we must leave an artefact on the moon for future visitors to know a little about us and what we were like. 

What 3 things would you put in a time capsule and leave for visitors to understand how amazing we were as a species, despite our demise?

Mine are as follows:

1) The keyboard transcriptions of J. S. Bach
2) The complete works of William Shakespeare 
3) The rules of Association Football

I realise 1 & 2 in my list are disputable and arguably culturally biased, but there can be no argument about no.3. Can you imagine what Martians would say when they they read the rules of soccer? "hey guys, come and have a look at this. What an incredible game. There can be nothing like this in the whole solar system - this was a super-intelligent species"


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

No they wouldn't. They would say "God really gave you guys an appendage so beautiful and intricate that you can play #1 and write down #2, and yet you're completely putting it to waste?"

Give them basketball instead.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Henry you forgot the recipe for chips, sausages and beans.
For number 3 surely the achievements of Liverpool FC would suffice. I would certainly have Bach represented though but would prefer Ben Elton's TV series 'Upstart Crow' instead of the real dog's bollingbrooks (if that's a bit obscure, I recommend the hilarious sitcom based on Shakespeare's life showing on the BBC iPlayer for clarification).

@BWASGM...Henry is talking about a _proper_ sport in no.3.......


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Donald Trump, Vladimir Putin, Bashar Al-Assad and if there’s still room - Kim Jong-un.

If that doesn’t explain how we messed up.............


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

So far I'd say as follows

1. Basketball? Quite a good game, but not a 'leveller' like Association Football. Anyone can be brilliant in this game, you don't have to be 8 feet tall (Messi and Maradonna, the two greatest players ever were short @rses). Also, the whole world plays AF, only America and Yugoslavia play basketball.

2. It's actually Sausage, _egg_, chips & beans

3. Plenty of room for Kim Jong-un, but we should start with Stalin and Hitler .....


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

HenryPenfold said:


> 3. Plenty of room for Kim Jong-un, but we should start with Stalin and Hitler .....


But they are dead. My choices are still alive and still causing mayhem.......


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

HenryPenfold said:


> ...
> 
> Mine are as follows:
> 
> ...


Make 3) the Laws of Rugby Football and you'd get my vote


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> Henry you forgot the recipe for chips, sausages and beans.
> For number 3 surely the achievements of Liverpool FC would suffice. I would certainly have Bach represented though but would prefer Ben Elton's TV series 'Upstart Crow' instead of the real dog's bollingbrooks (if that's a bit obscure, I recommend the hilarious sitcom based on Shakespeare's life showing on the BBC iPlayer for clarification).
> 
> @BWASGM...Henry is talking about a _proper_ sport in no.3.......


I see that Upstart Crow is on Britbox, I've thought about watching it, but never actually hit 'start'. Just this one endorsement has probably convinced me to give it a try. I already know of David Mitchell and Ben Elton, both of whom are good. Thanks.

On the current topic:

1) A book of Beethoven's nine symphonies.
2) The Complete Works of Shakespeare.
3) A full-colour book of the contents of the Musee D'Orsay.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

1) Bhagavad Gita
2) Gray's Anatomy
3) A Brief History of Time


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

senza sordino said:


> I see that Upstart Crow is on Britbox, I've thought about watching it, but never actually hit 'start'. Just this one endorsement has probably convinced me to give it a try. I already know of David Mitchell and Ben Elton, both of whom are good. Thanks.
> 
> On the current topic:
> 
> ...


I hope you like it senzaS. It's "futucking brilliant"....yes that's apparently the olde worlde for todays much loved word, as allegedly used by Will himself (according to Elton). I was never really a Mitchell fan until this. The writing and cast (especially Shakespeare's maid in his London residence) are first class...the dogs "teste baubles"..........

Sorry 'HenryP, I forgot the egg. It must be fried though with a runny yoke and no jobbly white bits.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

mikeh375 said:


> I hope you like it senzaS. It's "futucking brilliant"....yes that's apparently the olde worlde for todays much loved word, as allegedly used by Will himself (according to Elton). I was never really a Mitchell fan until this. The writing and cast (especially Shakespeare's maid in his London residence) are first class...the dogs "teste baubles"..........
> 
> Sorry 'HenryP, I forgot the egg. It must be fried though with a runny yoke and no jobbly white bits.


You could have Spam, egg, sausage, beans, spam & chips. That hasn't got a lot of Spam in it ....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2021)

HenryPenfold said:


> You could have Spam, egg, sausage, beans, spam & chips. That hasn't got a lot of Spam in it ....


That's all good. What's missing is black pudding. And mushrooms.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

...this is all very nice gents, some lovely additions, but the essence, the purity, the simplicity of Sausage, chips and beans has been lost. And, not one of you has mentioned a sausage and chip butty as a side option.....what the hell is the matter with you both. Are you southern softies?

.....................


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

mikeh375 said:


> ...this is all very nice gents, some lovely additions, but the essence, the purity, the simplicity of Sausage, chips and beans has been lost. And, not one of you has mentioned a sausage and chip butty as a side option.....what the hell is the matter with you both. Are you southern softies?
> 
> .....................


Re a sausage butty:

- Red sauce
- Brown sauce
- No sauce at all

Well?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Chilham said:


> Re a sausage butty:
> 
> - Red sauce
> - Brown sauce
> ...


Aaaahhh, a connoisseur.
Well for me it's just butter on enormous homemade and crusty bread but I do acknowledge the options you mention as being valid in my capacity as the unofficial Chief Butty Officer for these parts (C.B.O.)
We could get into the perfect drink to accompany such delights but Henry might shout at us for wandering a little off topic.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Chilham said:


> Re a sausage butty:
> 
> - Red sauce
> - Brown sauce
> ...


Brown. It's statutory.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

TalkingHead said:


> That's all good. What's missing is black pudding. And mushrooms.


Don't forget white pudding.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

mikeh375 said:


> ...this is all very nice gents, some lovely additions, but the essence, the purity, the simplicity of Sausage, chips and beans has been lost. And, not one of you has mentioned a sausage and chip butty as a side option.....what the hell is the matter with you both. Are you southern softies?
> 
> .....................


You obviously come from a well-off background. It was a chip butty for the rest of us. We used to dream of a sausage ....


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

1. The Dead Parrot Sketch
2. _Leck mich im Arsch_ by Joannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart - played at half-speed
3. A pint of Arthur Guinness, wrapped in a pandemic takeaway cardboard glass


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

1. Recordings of Hildegarde of Bingen
2. The works of Shakespeare
3. A transcription of this thread, to put it all in context.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

1) a Baby Yoda toy
2) the latest edition of The Watchtower
3) 50 hours of the best speeches by Donal Trump


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Holy Bible
Beethoven's Missa Solemnis
Handel's Messiah


----------

